# Representation to DHA Minister



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear esteemed members

I am looking for a sample letter of representation to the DHA Minister motivating why I should be declared not to be a prohibited person or an undesirable person. This is for Perm Residency on grounds of permanent employment offer.
Please assist.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi - I'm just curious - were you denied and declared undesirable? I'm not sure there are templates for this....


----------



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi MissGloba - its ok to be curious.... I read this as the DHA requirement before you start applying for the PR. So Ithought the learned members will show me the way.. I never deniedor declared as undesirable, just trying to avoid the unnecessary hustles at DHA, if that is possible.


----------

